# EOI Selected BUTTT



## Ginith9 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I last applied in 2009 whilst living in an British Overseas Territory. The EOI was selected the deselected based on the work experience not being in a comparable market. 

Our situation is different now, i have a Masters from the UK, been living in UK for two years (but studying) Hubby now has CITB tickets renewed and been working etc etc. 

I put in another EOI with a whopping 155 points (but i know some are not going to count - again some work experience) because whilst i tried to fill the form in online it wouldnt post unless i put all my work experience in. I did note on the form "i know this doesnt count but wont complete without me putting it in". 

Anyway, both my Dad and my Sister live in NZ (i am nearly 40 so not dependent!). 

Bottom line. Does anyone know how long it might be before a person reviews and adjusts. I am dreading the "deselected" moment again, but i fail to see how. I am educated, Hubby is on the skill shortage list, and we have family there, but you never know on this funny old road of life!

Cheers for feedback all experts


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Ginith9 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I last applied in 2009 whilst living in an British Overseas Territory. The EOI was selected the deselected based on the work experience not being in a comparable market.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you have submitted EOI with 155 points it will be automatically selected at the next fortnightly pull which will be the 12th June.

This is when Immigration will carry out their preliminary checking of the EOI points you are claiming to ensure they are reasonable so within a two week period of the EOI pull you should know whether Immigration have accepted your score or reduced the points - which may cause your EOI to be placed back into the pool if the score is reduced under 140 points.

Regards,


----------



## Ginith9 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for that.

EOI was selected the other day. I have reviewed and reviewed my points and dont think they will be reduced so i feel fine about what was showing. 

Thanks for the guidelines there, two weeks seems logical.

Also i notice all my locations etc are all wrong! I have been a member of this forum for years and lots changed since i joined. When i get the chance i will change it.

Cheers


----------

